# 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta]



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Thought this would be useful for the novice vortex users who just come in here looking for what mods can be done to the 2.5. I know we already have a roundup thread but it's all cluttered and unorganized. Hope this is of some help.
*Intake* 
VWPartsMTL CAI  - $250
ABD Intake  - $299 
Weapon R CAI- $225
K&N Drop In Filter  - $40 
LNT CAI - _Coming Soon_
Carbonio CAI - _Coming Soon_
*Exhaust* 
Techtonics 2.5'' Rabbit Cat-Back Exhaust - $479
Techtonics 2.5'' Jetta Cat-Back Exhaust  - $670
GHL 2.25'' Cat-Back Exhaust - $550 
Neuspeed 2.75'' Cat-Back Exhaust Jetta - $795
Greddy Rabbit Exhaust  - $695 
*ECU Upgrade*
Greedspeed Ecu Upgrade - $270
Neuspeed's OptiCan ECU Flash - $299
EuroSport Tuning ECU Upgrade - $449 CND - _Coming Soon_
*Suspension*
European VW OEM springs - $279 
H&R Sport Springs Rabbit - $269 
H&R Sport Springs Jetta - $269 
H&R 24mm Rear Sway Bar - $269 
H&R 26mm Front Sway Bar  - $269 
NEX Coilovers  - $649 
Koni Sport Shocks - $525 
RSD Rear Aluminum Stressbar - $69 
RSD Front Upper Aluminum Stressbars - $159 
Holeshot SERIES 4 Coilover Kit - $899 
Powerflex Urethane Bushings - $27-$80 
Eibach Pro-Kit Springs - $264 
Neuspeed Sport Springshttp://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.91- $190 
Autotech Front Swaybar  - $275 
Autotech Rear Swaybar  - $210 
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers  - $1,650 
HPA Motorsports SHS Coilover  - $1095 
*Brakes* 
Brembo Front Brakes - $2,595 
ECS Tuning Porsche Big Brake Kit - $2195 
Autotech Big Brake Kit - $2,995 
Autotech R32 Brake Conversion Kit - $1,295 
Mintex Performance Brake Pads - $35 
Autotech Sport Tuned Brakes w Mintex Pads - _Coming Soon_ 
Autotech Sport Brake Lines - $140 
Tyrol Caliper Stiffening Kit - 85$ 
*Transmission*
JSP Mk5/A3 X-Y Short Shift Kit- $187 
B&M short shifter 
*Misc Engine* 
ABD Carbon Fibre Engine Cover - $270 
Autotech Lower Engine Mount Insert - $20 
VF Engineering Motor Mounts - $200
ECStuning Dogbone Mount Insert- $40 
*Oil* 
Elf Oil - $6.95 
Elf Oil Change Kit - $50 
_
I will add more as I find time_










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:55 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

the link for the GIAC chip is broken


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

thanks for all the links! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

you should add this
Misc engine: neuspeed dogmount bushing http://www.neuspeed.com/produc..._euro
tranny: 
short shifter: http://www.neuspeed.com/produc..._euro
ECS Stage 5 brakes, porsche cayenne setup
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_you should add this
Misc engine: neuspeed dogmount bushing http://www.neuspeed.com/produc..._euro
tranny: 
short shifter: http://www.neuspeed.com/produc..._euro
ECS Stage 5 brakes, porsche cayenne setup
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205

Good stuff, anyone else wanna add stuff feel free! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

more...
*Brakes:*
Autotech/AP Racing 362mm Big Brake Kit Featuring 6 Piston Calipers http://www.autotech.com/prod_b...m#mk5 (scroll down)
Autotech R32 345mm Brake Conversion for Mk5 Chassis http://www.autotech.com/prod_b...m#mk5 (scroll down further)
*Suspension/Chassis:*
Volkswagen Golf MK5 (2004 - ) Urethane Bushings https://secure9.nexternal.com/...84151
more to come! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

http://www.namotorsports.net/d...8.140 >springs
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.91 >springs

http://www.gprtuning.com/compo...id,22/ >exhaust is cheaper than one listed above
http://www.nyxracing.com/20vt-...d=291 >intake doesnt have good reputation but still an intake
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...n.299 >chip


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (jetta2pointfive)*

Great contributions guys, keep em coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

autotech has some front and rear fully adjustable swaybars as well...neuspeed too


----------



## glasgowcelticsuck (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

thanks for the links


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (glasgowcelticsuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glasgowcelticsuck* »_thanks for the links









No problem! Just trying to be more organized!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

*Suspension*
HPA Motorsports SHS Coilovers (KW V1) http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...s.htm
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/suspension.html
*Transmission*
B&M short shifter http://www.bmracing.com/index....d=347



_Modified by ~kInG~ at 8:37 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
20VT Cold Air Intake - $189 - +10hp +17tq http://www.nyxracing.com/20vt-...d=291

how u gonna have this up there after what happened to me!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (travis3265)*

I was TOLD to put it up. I was afraid if I didn't the conspirators would accuse me of running an Intake Monopoly for my company called VWPartsMTL...








PS: I've never been to MTL.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

well check it out everyone....DONT ORDER THE 20VT.COM intake. those ****ers took my money back in november and havent sent me the part. they stopped answering the phone and the site is down.i started a thread about it awhile ago (which got locked due to some peoples rowdiness). they are a total scam of a company and i received ridiculous amounts if IMs from people telling me they too had been ripped off on this part and others as well. STAY AWAY!!!! the link posted above....i called them and apparently its on a "4 month back order" which they dont tell u on their site either. i never experience so much BS before. shady ass companies.


_Modified by travis3265 at 7:17 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

I will remove it. You gotta put the shoe on the other foot, if I don't list that there people think i'm vouching for them again.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

mistake:
on top in intake section you got pagparts turbo manifold, be aware that this is an exhaust part and it is not available as of now. the prototype has been produced but the production hasnt started yet. i can confirm this since i talked to them lately. i was waiting for them to build my project but it is taking way too long.


----------



## wolfslider1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Are the VWPartsMTL Cold Air Intake - $210 CND - +11hp +17tq http://www.vwpartsmtl.com/products.htm and the Weapon R Cold Air - $225 - +9hp +?tq http://autosportstyle.com/shop....html good and reliable? Anybody with any review on these or recommendations? Looking to purchase one within a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (wolfslider1)*

i am getting the VWPartsMTL Cold Air Intake.
since it's not throwing any CEL so far...
There are gd and bad reviews on Weapon R CAI for MKIV
dunno about MKV's


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (weitaro)*

I have not heard 1 bad thing about the VWPartsMTL CAI from anyone who actually owns one. All the negativity usually comes from someone who's never driven a car with one. The people who do own it on the other hand are giddy and very happy to have purchased it. 
As for the Weapon R, I know you've read that the MKIV ones sucked balls, but from what i've actually read is they've changed a lot since that CAI and in my opinion it's the nicest looking of all the CAI's out right now. But looks don't mean anything, hell i'd install Kirstie Allie under my hood if she gave gains of +10hp.
I know for a fact that the VWPartsMTL CAI doesn't throw a CAI, my buddy has had his for 1 month already and it hasn't thrown anything but the other car it's raced against. Silver_Dub also told us he isn't getting a CEL so I think it's a green light there. I remember they were throwing CEL's but they fixed it (Most CAIs did throw CEL's at first release)
It all comes down to preference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:39 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_well check it out everyone....DONT ORDER THE 20VT.COM intake. those ****ers took my money back in november and havent sent me the part. they stopped answering the phone and the site is down.i started a thread about it awhile ago (which got locked due to some peoples rowdiness). they are a total scam of a company and i received ridiculous amounts if IMs from people telling me they too had been ripped off on this part and others as well. STAY AWAY!!!! the link posted above....i called them and apparently its on a "4 month back order" which they dont tell u on their site either. i never experience so much BS before. shady ass companies.

_Modified by travis3265 at 7:17 PM 1-9-2007_


that sucks, bro








I'm with u thanks for the advice i was just about to order one


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

http://www.ecstuning.com
this is a great website, for alot of mkv parts


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I just talked to the guys at VwPartsMTL, i heard they can get their intakes powdercoated in almost anycolors for an extra 20$!!! it delays everything by a week but its probably worth it. i know i like mine in stainless color and this way i can polish it but some of you guys might be intereted in that!


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

New Exhaust out for rabbit, its a greddy global exhaust.
go to http://www.greddy.com
they want $769.00, it's a lot of money, but greddy makes a kick ass exhaust system for it, check it out.
blows all other exhaust systems out the water, IMO.
I am definitely going to get this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
get real, greddy is a r i c e r company! We drive VW's not Honda's & Acura's. duurrrhhhh








_Modified by vr_vento95 at 4:42 PM 1-10-2007_

I guess Neuspeed is a r i c e r company too since they make stuff for both VW and Honda?


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I guess Neuspeed is a r i c e r company too since they make stuff for both VW and Honda?









Hahaha,







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I don't care if they make bombs, I am still getting it, and I am not going to turn my cheek just because they make parts for the everyone in the import scene. I am not some stuck up ***** who thinks his dookie dont' stank, just because I drive a VW.
Just saying some of these other companies don't appeal to me. I have had experience with greddy and they make good quality exhaust systems.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
get real, greddy is a r i c e r company! We drive VW's not Honda's & Acura's. duurrrhhhh








_Modified by vr_vento95 at 4:42 PM 1-10-2007_

Can you say pretentious snob


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (huevosrancheros)*

Greddy makes some nice stuff as does AEM and all the other "Japanese Tuner" companies...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_
Can you say pretentious snob









can you learn how to have a sense of humor. you guys are so uptight! and GTI, Neuspeed is not a r i c e r company cause they were one of the original aftermarket companys for VW/Audi. Greddy is geared more towards Japanese cars. And I was only kidding around in the first place. grow up!












_Modified by vr_vento95 at 7:28 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

might wanna add the 8-10 hp gain for the description of the Neuspeed 2.75'' Cat-Back Exhaust Jetta


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
can you learn how to have a sense of humor. you guys are so uptight! *and GTI, Neuspeed is not a r i c e r company cause they were one of the original aftermarket companys for VW/Audi*. Greddy is geared more towards Japanese cars. And I was only kidding around in the first place. grow up!








_Modified by vr_vento95 at 7:28 PM 1-11-2007_

I was being sarcastic...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I was being sarcastic...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*

Bump for the new guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

Bump for any Rabbit owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

I just ordered the part from vwpartsmtl.com where the air hoses fit (adapter) $55.00 bucks shipped. I have the rest of the stuff at home.
Cheaper than the whole thing. I don't want a cold air intake. I just want a little extra breathing room for my wife's jetta.










_Modified by ssd-spec at 4:50 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Devman (Jul 13, 2006)

Greddy Exhaust for a reasonable price:
http://www.hopupracing.com/grglspg2sexv.html
Devman


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

I <3 my wabbit. 
I soooo wanna get an intake and exhaust system...I just wish there were some good quality sound clips out there. Does anyone have one?! you could email it to me! [email protected]
I just would like to hear any aftermarket system...


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mauler_2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mauler_2.5* »_I <3 my wabbit. 
I soooo wanna get an intake and exhaust system...I just wish there were some good quality sound clips out there. Does anyone have one?! you could email it to me! [email protected]
I just would like to hear any aftermarket system...

here you go.... http://www.putfile.com/jetta2pointfive/media
there is before and after vids there of my techtonics dual borla mufflers exhaust system


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone know of that Greddy exhast is going to be available for the jetta any time soon? actually it doesnt have to be soon because itll have to be after i order my VWpartsMTL intake first


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (huevosrancheros)*

can we get some power gains for that greddy exhaust? it costs more then the GTI exhaust and at over 700 bux it better make u faster then a VR6


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_can we get some power gains for that greddy exhaust?

yes.....u can get some power gains. thats the whole idea...


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (travis3265)*

Our Caliper Stiffening Kit fits the Mk5 2.5L. It is an inexpensive and easy way to improve the brake feel in these cars. 
http://www.tyrolsport.com


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

http://www.tmtuning.com is awesome!!! They have all the good stuff for mk5's and the best prices too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr_vento95 at 10:18 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

EIP is coming out with a short shifter for the rabbit soon, so they tell me. By "They" I mean EIP.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Devman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devman* »_Greddy Exhaust for a reasonable price:
http://www.hopupracing.com/grglspg2sexv.html
Devman

damn, I completely missed this post. I am going for it dub brothas. Car payment kiss my ass, Exhaust here I come.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_http://www.tmtuning.com is awesome!!! They have all the good stuff for mk5's and the best prices too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vr_vento95 at 10:18 PM 1-24-2007_

TMTuning has some great prices but you have to wait forever for the stuff to come, and if you want it quick, you'll rip your leg off to pay.
I've dealt with em in my MKII days and their product is TOP NOTCH but the waiting sucked. average 3-6 weeks...


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

sweet tread


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (VinnieGI1.8T2002)*

Thank you!


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

I like some of the lighting in the TM tuning. Any good?


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWkid2112* »_I like some of the lighting in the TM tuning. Any good?

of course there in europe, they have all the good parts.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Our Caliper Stiffening Kit fits the Mk5 2.5L. It is an inexpensive and easy way to improve the brake feel in these cars. 
http://www.tyrolsport.com









well, according to ur site it fits 2006-present VW GTI/Jetta 2.0T
thats not us....


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

Bump for the new guys!


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

anyone got sound clips of any of the exhausts like of the greddy one, or the techtonics one for the Rabbit
also parts4vws.com is selling a Jetex quad tipped exhaust for the rabbit and I was wondering what you guys thing of Jetex as a company and if they have a nice sound, would like some sound clips for that too
thanks everyone im looking to buy my exhaust soon so your input would be great


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

sweet dude, it's always nice to hear something before you go and actually get it.
Funky lights BTW


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

Been in touch with MILLTEK / STRATMOSPHERE. they tell me their exhaust for the GTI 2.0T system will fit the rabbit. Also will be coming out with an application for VMaxx coilover soon, in the $600 price tag, anyway worth looking at...


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (whatsyourbeef)*

Does anyone have intake, exhaust, and chip on their car yet? I'd love to see the power the rabbit is putting out.
Really been thinking about getting my wife one for a second car and it'd be awesome to make it a little peppier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Haven't really seen what sort of power it makes with a few bolt ons yet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Bump! Gunna add cosmetic mods to this soon!
Moderator will make this a sticky also in the near future!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Euro *Bump*ers !


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

Is the ECS Porsche Brakes just for the front or all four wheels? and it fits 18" rims correct?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

One of the things I've noticed is how poor the exhaust plumbing is (07 Rabbit). First of all there's a primary muffler and then a secondary muffler/resonator that sits under the trunk behind the rear axle. Has anyone looked at the plumbing under there? The exhaust enters on the right, has to take 90 degree turn, pass through the muffler, and then make another 90 degree turn and exit out the left side. None of the aftermarket exhausts I've seen correct this obvious problem (Jetex, TT, GReddy, GHL, VW Racing). Correct me if I was wrong by saying that. What would be nice would be to have the exhaust enter on the left so that it has a straight shot out. I saw that GReddy tried to fix the problem by eliminating the rear-most muffler and installing a primary muffler with a straight through design. But the picture on their website still shows two mufflers even though on the application chart it states there is only one?? Maybe one is the resonator and the other is the muffler? Or maybe one is the cat? Has anyone looked at the picture on GReddy's website and noticed the same thing? And don't we 2.5 owners have not one but two catalytic convertors? This is also off-topic, but do we have equal-length driveshafts in the 2006-up Rabbit or are they unequal length? And correct me if I'm wrong, but we do have an open differential, right? And there is no limited slip? Anyways back on topic. The only thing I don't like about the GReddy exhaust is that it has the smallest exhaust plumbing diameter of any of the aftermarket exhausts for sale. Everyone else has a 2.5" dia exhaust while GReddy uses ~2.36" . So that may force me to buy the TT exhaust instead. How is the quality on the TT exhaust? Anyways, I wish HKS would come out with an exhaust








Also, we have a poor excuse for an intake tract. According to VW, it's called Motronic cross-over airflow. I call it piece of sh*t designed intake tract. The air pump and airbox are located just to the driver-side of the VW emblem in the front just behind the grill slits. The air then takes a 60 degree turn to enter what you would think to be the entrance to the TB but nope! Its a 60 into 3 90 degree turns sending the air around the engine bay before finally being directed towards the front of the car before another 60 degree turn into the throttle body and then another 90 degree turn directly after the TB. Apparently its supposed to warm the incoming air. I forgot what advantages VW cited to justify this roundabout way of delivering air to the TB. But in my opinion its a very inefficient way of routing incoming air. The air, after passing through the stock airbox should just turn to the left and enter straight into the TB. Right? I saw one guy on here who made his own intake and stuck a really short pipe approximately less than 6" that extends directly outward from the stock tb and leads to a conical air filter. Thats what I'm hoping these aftermarket companies are planning to do with their intakes. Screw sending the air all around the engine bay and making sharp turns slowing down the air as it enters the engine. Just make a pipe that comes right out of the tb and arcs to the right and stick the conical air filter where the stock airbox used to be and eliminate all the stock intake plumbing. I'm hoping this is what Carbonio is planning to do with its intake. Does anyone know what the plumbing will look like on the Carbonio intake and if it will be anywhere near to what I just described as ideal? I'm holding out hopes that this is what Carbonio is planning to do. Bypass all the stock intake plumbing and just make a pipe coming straight out the tb. If this is not what Carbonio does and they simply stick a carbon fibre intake tube onto the portion of the intake tract where the airbox used to be and still utilize the stock intake plumbing, then forget it and I'll make my own just like that other guy did








This is off topic, but I was looking at brake kits for the new Rabbit. Does anyone know who makes just slotted rotors (and not cross-drilled)? And I know what the difference between fixed and sliding calipers is, but what is this "floating" calipers I keep hearing about? How does that differ from fixed position and sliding calipers?
And I have been looking for a rear anti-sway/anti-roll/stabilizer bar for the new Rabbit but most kits, like those from H&R and Neuspeed are only about 1 to 2mm larger than stock. Is that really going to do anything for my Rabbit or should I wait until someone comes out with an adjustable rear anti-sway bar that has a significant diameter increase?
And I was looking at that engine torque arm insert that everyone keeps talking about and it said its supposed to help firm up the car. But will doing that place extra stress on the engine, transmission, chassis, etc? If so, is it better just to forget about the engine torque arm insert?
Anyways, thanks for any input guys. I've already gutted the interior of my Rabbit down the bare metal in the back. Most major of things removed are the rear seats, spare tire, rear interior panels, trunk liner and floor mats, and those styrofoam/plastic cubbies and all the stuff they held like the jackstand, etc. I know, its a little extreme but the car is paid for, and the car was a little bit overweight and well......yeah I can't really justify it. But I did it. Some of you may not approve and hate me for disassembling this great car, but...I have noticed alot of bickering over pointless things. Everyone wanting to get the last word and stress that their opinion is right above all others. Let me clear something up. Whether you know it or not, owning a VW makes you part of a family. V-dub owners and enthusiasts have always been devout followers of Volkswagen and have stayed with them despite quality issues of the genIV cars. Dub owners have always been laidback and friendly people. Its not uncommon for another Dub owner to wave at me on the road or for two or more VWs to park next to each other in a parking lot. But those were the days of old. Now that VWs are becoming more mainstream, alot more people who are not VW enthusiasts are buying their cars anyway. It would be unfair to say that these people are the cause of the tension between fellow Dub owners nowadays. But we have lost sight of what brought us all together in the first place. Our love of Volkswagens. Sure, maybe there are better cars out there. Someone will always be driving something faster than your car. But nothing can beat the driving pleasure that a VW provides. To me, they feel like more complete cars than anything made by anyone else and are infinitely more driveable. These cars provide so much more driving satisfaction than anything else I have ever driven, and thats why I'm on my second VW now. Sold is my 2002 Volkswagen B5 Passat 1.8T GLS 5M and replaced by my new 2007 VW Rabbit 2-door 6T. My dad's Pontiac Vibe GT, while quicker than my 07 Rabbit, has terrible pedal modulation resulting in all-or-nothing grabby brake pick up and such lifeless steering and the worst steering weight I've ever felt. And my mom's new Nissan Maxima SE feels so isolated from the road, like a rolling isolation chamber. I like knowing what all four of my wheels are doing at any given time. I like good pedal modulation. I like the perfectly weighted steering that VWs have, although the electric power steering in the gen Vs is a little more numb than the hydraulically boosted steering of the gen IV and previous VWs. But it doesnt matter which VW you have or which engine or transmission you have. You should be welcomed for the simple fact that you are a fellow Dub owner. So let us not fight each other over petty things and focus on enjoying our VWs. Alright, I'm out. Take care of yourselves fellow V-Dub owners!


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 9:42 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_One of the things I've noticed is how poor the exhaust plumbing is (07 Rabbit). First of all there's a primary muffler and then a secondary muffler/resonator that sits under the trunk behind the rear axle. Has anyone looked at the plumbing under there? The exhaust enters on the right, has to take 90 degree turn, pass through the muffler, and then make another 90 degree turn and exit out the left side. None of the aftermarket exhausts I've seen correct this obvious problem (Jetex, TT, GReddy, GHL, VW Racing). Correct me if I was wrong by saying that. What would be nice would be to have the exhaust enter on the left so that it has a straight shot out. I saw that GReddy tried to fix the problem by eliminating the rear-most muffler and installing a primary muffler with a straight through design. But the picture on their website still shows two mufflers even though on the application chart it states there is only one?? Maybe one is the resonator and the other is the muffler? Or maybe one is the cat? Has anyone looked at the picture on GReddy's website and noticed the same thing? And don't we 2.5 owners have not one but two catalytic convertors? This is also off-topic, but do we have equal-length driveshafts in the 2006-up Rabbit or are they unequal length? And correct me if I'm wrong, but we do have an open differential, right? And there is no limited slip? Anyways back on topic. The only thing I don't like about the GReddy exhaust is that it has the smallest exhaust plumbing diameter of any of the aftermarket exhausts for sale. Everyone else has a 2.5" dia exhaust while GReddy uses ~2.36" . So that may force me to buy the TT exhaust instead. How is the quality on the TT exhaust? Anyways, I wish HKS would come out with an exhaust








Also, we have a poor excuse for an intake tract. According to VW, it's called Motronic cross-over airflow. I call it piece of sh*t designed intake tract. The air pump and airbox are located just to the driver-side of the VW emblem in the front just behind the grill slits. The air then takes a 60 degree turn to enter what you would think to be the entrance to the TB but nope! Its a 60 into 3 90 degree turns sending the air around the engine bay before finally being directed towards the front of the car before another 60 degree turn into the throttle body and then another 90 degree turn directly after the TB. Apparently its supposed to warm the incoming air. I forgot what advantages VW cited to justify this roundabout way of delivering air to the TB. But in my opinion its a very inefficient way of routing incoming air. The air, after passing through the stock airbox should just turn to the left and enter straight into the TB. Right? I saw one guy on here who made his own intake and stuck a really short pipe approximately less than 6" that extends directly outward from the stock tb and leads to a conical air filter. Thats what I'm hoping these aftermarket companies are planning to do with their intakes. Screw sending the air all around the engine bay and making sharp turns slowing down the air as it enters the engine. Just make a pipe that comes right out of the tb and arcs to the right and stick the conical air filter where the stock airbox used to be and eliminate all the stock intake plumbing. I'm hoping this is what Carbonio is planning to do with its intake. Does anyone know what the plumbing will look like on the Carbonio intake and if it will be anywhere near to what I just described as ideal? I'm holding out hopes that this is what Carbonio is planning to do. Bypass all the stock intake plumbing and just make a pipe coming straight out the tb. If this is not what Carbonio does and they simply stick a carbon fibre intake tube onto the portion of the intake tract where the airbox used to be and still utilize the stock intake plumbing, then forget it and I'll make my own just like that other guy did








This is off topic, but I was looking at brake kits for the new Rabbit. Does anyone know who makes just slotted rotors (and not cross-drilled)? And I know what the difference between fixed and sliding calipers is, but what is this "floating" calipers I keep hearing about? How does that differ from fixed position and sliding calipers?
And I have been looking for a rear anti-sway/anti-roll/stabilizer bar for the new Rabbit but most kits, like those from H&R and Neuspeed are only about 1 to 2mm larger than stock. Is that really going to do anything for my Rabbit or should I wait until someone comes out with an adjustable rear anti-sway bar that has a significant diameter increase?
And I was looking at that engine torque arm insert that everyone keeps talking about and it said its supposed to help firm up the car. But will doing that place extra stress on the engine, transmission, chassis, etc? If so, is it better just to forget about the engine torque arm insert?
Anyways, thanks for any input guys. I've already gutted the interior of my Rabbit down the bare metal in the back. Most major of things removed are the rear seats, spare tire, rear interior panels, trunk liner and floor mats, and those styrofoam/plastic cubbies and all the stuff they held like the jackstand, etc. I know, its a little extreme but the car is paid for, and the car was a little bit overweight and well......yeah I can't really justify it. But I did it. Some of you may not approve and hate me for disassembling this great car, but...I have noticed alot of bickering over pointless things. Everyone wanting to get the last word and stress that their opinion is right above all others. Let me clear something up. Whether you know it or not, owning a VW makes you part of a family. V-dub owners and enthusiasts have always been devout followers of Volkswagen and have stayed with them despite quality issues of the genIV cars. Dub owners have always been laidback and friendly people. Its not uncommon for another Dub owner to wave at me on the road or for two or more VWs to park next to each other in a parking lot. But those were the days of old. Now that VWs are becoming more mainstream, alot more people who are not VW enthusiasts are buying their cars anyway. It would be unfair to say that these people are the cause of the tension between fellow Dub owners nowadays. But we have lost sight of what brought us all together in the first place. Our love of Volkswagens. Sure, maybe there are better cars out there. Someone will always be driving something faster than your car. But nothing can beat the driving pleasure that a VW provides. To me, they feel like more complete cars than anything made by anyone else and are infinitely more driveable. These cars provide so much more driving satisfaction than anything else I have ever driven, and thats why I'm on my second VW now. Sold is my 2002 Volkswagen B5 Passat 1.8T GLS 5M and replaced by my new 2007 VW Rabbit 2-door 6T. My dad's Pontiac Vibe GT, while quicker than my 07 Rabbit, has terrible pedal modulation resulting in all-or-nothing grabby brake pick up and such lifeless steering and the worst steering weight I've ever felt. And my mom's new Nissan Maxima SE feels so isolated from the road, like a rolling isolation chamber. I like knowing what all four of my wheels are doing at any given time. I like good pedal modulation. I like the perfectly weighted steering that VWs have, although the electric power steering in the gen Vs is a little more numb than the hydraulically boosted steering of the gen IV and previous VWs. But it doesnt matter which VW you have or which engine or transmission you have. You should be welcomed for the simple fact that you are a fellow Dub owner. So let us not fight each other over petty things and focus on enjoying our VWs. Alright, I'm out. Take care of yourselves fellow V-Dub owners!

_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 9:42 PM 3-7-2007_

That's a lot of randomness right there.








We know the stock intake is horrible. Has anyone noticed the 50 holes thats under the portion just before the air filter? Wtf is that? Air isn't fed consistantly all the time, it's escaping and warm air coming in...bad bad design.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

thanks for putting all of this in 1 location http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thanks for putting all of this in 1 location http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









gotta get that post count up their


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Sorry too lazy to go to page two, heres a bump so i can get some info faster, hope you all dont mind.








Edit::: Btw the Neuspeed Cat-Back Exhaust is great ive had it for 4 months now and it is soooo nice. Great sound, and it gets up and goes quicker, i know its expensive but i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by zonehawk at 8:55 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

Also this have been on magnaflows website for a about 3.5 months now. 
Dont know if this is a repost, but i havent heard much about this exhaust or really any updates on it.


A link http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...etta+


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (zonehawk)*

wow, $0


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow, $0









lol order them while you can


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_
lol order them while you can









Group buy anyone? Maybe if we gather enough folk then maybe we can swindle a better deal then $0? Perhaps they'll pay us to buy them?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Group buy anyone? Maybe if we gather enough folk then maybe we can swindle a better deal then $0? Perhaps they'll pay us to buy them?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Has anyone listed the* ERAM SUPER CHARGING HIGH FLOW NINJA ELECTRIC 8,000 HP ADDING *intake?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Has anyone listed the* ERAM SUPER CHARGING HIGH FLOW NINJA ELECTRIC 8,000 HP ADDING *intake?









unless the model is "Racing Performance" for racing stylez then i wont touch it


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Has anyone listed the* ERAM SUPER CHARGING HIGH FLOW NINJA ELECTRIC 8,000 HP ADDING *intake?










lmfao http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

you forgot it can jerk ya off too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (zonehawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zonehawk* »_









A V5? Like honda's motoGP bike?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_
A V5? Like honda's motoGP bike?









yeah, wtf is up with that? there is a V5 in europe for the MKIV, but this is the I5. they should get it right!


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

just wondering no turbos yet huh?


----------



## RogueInkSlingerMaster (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

If anyone's thinking about the WeaponR CAI. DON'T!!! I had one installed for about a month until the bracket holding it to the chassis BROKE in half!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RogueInkSlingerMaster)*

i wouldnt trust Weapon R just because of the name.... unless i had a Honda


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i wouldnt trust Weapon R just because of the name.... unless i had a Honda










i bet rogue has one hehehehhe


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LightningBunny* »_

i bet rogue has one hehehehhe









Specify your Rogues...there is another one 3 posts above that doesn't sound so stupid...lol


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

you guys are brutal! take the opportunity to educate, not criticise.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_you guys are brutal! take the opportunity to educate, not criticise. 

im just joking


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

i still think someone needs to make a header for this engine...


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

exactally


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_i still think someone needs to make a header for this engine...


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

forget a header, it's not going to do that much at all. Someone needs to make a realiable turbo kit.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_forget a header, it's not going to do that much at all. Someone needs to make a realiable turbo kit.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

As much fun as I would have with a turbo kit on this engine...I like the idea of simple bolt-ons for easy power...I have a TT for turbo upgrades...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

what we really need is more top end power


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Bumpage for first page (we have some new members that may like to see this) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rhabit (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*








Needs to be a sticky


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rhabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhabit* »_







Needs to be a sticky









i second that motion


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

How about adding the inmotion chip tuning, i have it and it works well...
http://www.inmotionusa.com


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rhabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhabit* »_







Needs to be a sticky









It will be in the 2.5L FAQ when Herpes or Herbes? finishes it....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

herbehop?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_herbehop?

Yeah....lmao...way off


----------



## StallisVW (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

May be a repeat, but;
The Weapon R CAI has been discontinued.
Hasn't it had bad reviews anyways?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (StallisVW)*

thank God


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Ok guys... went to the car cruise yesterday... totally sick (31 VW's). Mine of course was the ONLY 2.5 Jetta... one other rabbit and all gti's, VR6's and R32's... anyway... We had a guy from Unitronic there, and they have a chip out for the 2.5. They are not pushing it a great deal yet, because they are still ironing out a few kinks... but you can put them on the board for chiptuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

thats cool! FL always has those nice cruises. i always wanted to be in one


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (@[email protected])*

bump for more performance stuff for us fellow 2.5ers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*

Ok... here are 2 ECU upgrades that you can add...
http://www.inmotionusa.com
http://www.unitronic.com 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Ok... here are 2 ECU upgrades that you can add...
http://www.inmotionusa.com
http://www.unitronic.com 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so the unitronic chip is done?? I didn't see a listing for it on there.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*

Just ordered the Neuspeed Short Shift Kit....!!!! Can't wait...
Bump 2.5L Drivers


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (wo2kid)*

diesel geek shifter is better than all the rest


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (wo2kid)*

Awsome! Let us know when its in. I am between the Neuspeed & the JSP. Not interested it the dieselgeek because it is not weighted.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
so the unitronic chip is done?? I didn't see a listing for it on there.

A friend of mine works for Unitronic, he said that they are keeping the chip on the DL until they get some solid dyno numbers... best they've got is 18HP at the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... You can still order it though... just call them


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (OrlandoJetta)*

hey oj more than the inmotion huh? well hey ask your friend to hook it up man


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (Tbunny25l)*

You should name this the "Candy Store "thread!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cool short ram for 2.5s
http://www.evolutiontuning.com...o.pdf


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Why is this thread not stickied?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/index.asp
Pert4vws.com has lots of stuff and great prices.
See the Vogtland Cup Kits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My next purchace!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (whitehare)*

Just got in the Neuspeed short shift kit!!! Excellent mod. I would recommend it to everyone. Great feel. Great product.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (husm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *husm* »_the link for the GIAC chip is broken

http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=182 
Seems to work now








Keep checking back as we update ECU availability.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what???!!! we have a GIAC chip!!! wow!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!
price?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 2.5L Performance Mod Directory [Rabbit & Jetta] (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_http://www.ecstuning.com
this is a great website, for alot of mkv parts









It might be a great website but they are not to be trusted. They denied my warranty claim and then changed their site to say that the type of claim I was trying to file was never covered by the warranty (and that they never changed their site)


----------

